# MSW type 14 wheels



## 293 (Oct 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if the MSW type 14 wheels bolt seat conical or spherical or do we have a choice? Are they hub centric or lug centric?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

293 said:


> Does anyone know if the MSW type 14 wheels bolt seat conical or spherical or do we have a choice? Are they hub centric or lug centric?
> 
> Thanks.


I'll need more information to answer this question. I'll either need :

1. The complete list of part #s stamped on the back of the wheel

or

2. The size (diameter, width and offset) of the wheel and the year and model of the BMW .


----------



## 293 (Oct 14, 2007)

I am hoping to buy those wheels new from tirerack for a Canadian 2012 x1 x28i.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

If you're buying new directly from us, the wheel that will be sent reuses original BMW factory lugs and are hubcentric.

Wheels http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


----------

